# Which calcium?



## Shrimpy (16 Jul 2012)

I want to make my own GH booster for my snail tank and want to know what type calcium I should use? There are loads like calcium fluoride, calcium sulphate, calcium carbonate etc etc what one do I need?


----------



## ceg4048 (16 Jul 2012)

Might find the data in this thread useful. Click==> Dissolving GH booster

Cheers,


----------



## Shrimpy (19 Jul 2012)

Thanks. Can you recommend somewhere to buy it?


----------



## san-ho-zay (19 Jul 2012)

I ordered calcium nitrate from Fluidsensor Online. There's a link on the forum home page in the Sponsors section but, as I type, it's not working. If it's not just me I'm sure they'll have it back up soon.

http://www.fluidsensoronline.com

Hopefully your postman actually knocks before leaving a card. I'll be collecting it from the PO later this afternoon.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (27 Sep 2012)

Dennerle do a Mineral supplement called Dennerle Nano Crusta Mineral which is supposed to be the business for shrimp moulting. It should also help with snails shell  production  

Apache/2.2.16 (Debian) Server at www.aquaristikshop.com Port 80

http://www.aquaristikshop.com/pictures_g/907910.jpg


----------



## ceg4048 (27 Sep 2012)

Yeah, and it contains exactly the same stuff as we already use, but it cost 10X what we already pay.

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (27 Sep 2012)

I picked some up quite cheap, mind you I was over in Germany at the time so I suppose if you count the cost of the flights, car hire, accommodation it does work out a bit expensive   

The stuff I got is a sort of light brown fine powder, reminds me of 'Fullers Earth' it does not look like any of the dry powders I use for EI Dosing.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Sep 2012)

Hi Steve,
              Well that's probably because it's just a combination of Epsom Salt, any Calcium Salt like Calcium Sulfate and maybe some Iron Sulfate. These are easy to find at bulk prices and that's what the GH Boosters are all about.

Here's a tip: When these people don't list the contents of the package, it's usually because the contents are something ridiculously easy to find and to reproduce yourself. When the vendor knows that the material is either difficult to find, have complicated sounding names, is highly toxic to handle, or is proprietary then they have no problems listing the package contents. 

Calcium and Magnesium are very easy to find online, at the Chemist's, or maybe even in the supermarket. All this mumbo-jumbo about "special shrimp product" is just another illusion because it's the same stuff we know, repackaged in a box having a picture of a shrimp on it and endowed with a mysterious sounding name, so it appears to be exotic and otherwise unobtainable. I'll bet the fact that it's "only available in Germany" gives it that extra marketing sizzle.

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Sep 2012)

Okay, I'm convinced, it is a rather nice looking box though eh? Shows what the power of marketing and packaging can do.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ceg4048 (29 Sep 2012)

Yeah, no kidding. How much more popular would Epson Salt be if only it had a picture of Angelina Jolie dressed in her Lara Croft Tomb Raider skin tights on the box?

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (1 Oct 2012)

Oooh now there's a thought......  

Meanwhile getting back to the subject of 'Which Calcium'  is Shrimpy any closer to solving his problem I wonder?

Quote
"I want to make my own GH booster for my snail tank and want to know what type calcium I should use? There are loads like calcium fluoride, calcium sulphate, calcium carbonate etc etc what one do I need?

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## ceg4048 (1 Oct 2012)

Steve, did you read the linked thread I listed in the second post? It has all the information there. If something is unclear let me know and I'll try to clarify.

Cheers,


----------



## REDSTEVEO (3 Oct 2012)

Hi all, Read the linked thread - Everything is Crystal  Sorry I forgot he was talking about snails not shrimps


----------

